# Demountable campers?



## Delboy (Jul 18, 2011)

What are the opinions on demountable campers? Not the Romahome type, but the ones that go on pick ups. They look too unstable to me, but has anybody had actual experience of them? What are the pluses and minuses?


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jul 18, 2011)

there seem to be quite a few arround and they command a good price when you see them for sale with or without the pick up . i would imagine as long as the pick up is capable of carying the weight of the camper back then you would be ok .the pro side to them is you dont have to have the camper body on the pickup all the time so you have a good work horse pickup and the benifit of better mpg without the back on . dont think the small bedford rascal type ones are too good , but something the size of say a ford maveric would be ok   ,the down side of some i have seen is that the floor space is slightly limited with it having to fit inside the pick up bed


----------



## vwalan (Jul 18, 2011)

hi .i have had a couple of sunntreckers . found them ideal. i actually mounted them on vw t25 pickups. the only thing i would say is there isnt alot of storage space. i was lucky as the body width fitted inside the pickup bed .i could square off the bottom and make external storage. .the first one was very early one about 74 the second was much later but still aluminium clad. i do like the later fibreglass ones and am always monitering ebay .there as been a few bargains. 
i would say taking them on and off isnt exactly a very quick job. ok after you have done it a few times. if you have a pick up already go for it. if not i sugest you look for a toyota landcruiser hzj try and get a chassis cab. they are possibly the best base for a demount. try googling tourfactory Expeditionsbedarf - Ausrüstung für Extremreisen, Expeditionskabinen und Zubehör für Land Cruiser HZJ    i travel with helut sometimes in morocco. his go almost anywhere.  unfortunately it does seem google cant translate it but the pics tell the stories. you could construct your own. all the bits are available if you speak to a truck body builders near you. go for it .have fun i,m sure you will. 
cheers alan


----------



## Delboy (Jul 18, 2011)

Well after more research and reading the posts here. I've lost interest in this one!

Demountable Camper on eBay (end time 24-Jul-11 21:06:26 BST)


----------



## vwalan (Jul 18, 2011)

there was a newish fibre glass suntrekker on just the other day best keep your eyes on all the time. i think that one would be ok for a cou[ple grand thats all. are you going to use it off road or just pottering around. they are ok. there was one with a nissan pickup that went cheap. 
i look as i sometimes get the idea of making a demount fit my artic unit, seen a few in spain. also the vipex web site . best you dont look there or the lynton trailer site . you will be changing your plans afterwards. cheers alan.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jul 18, 2011)

Delboy said:


> Well after more research and reading the posts here. I've lost interest in this one!
> 
> Demountable Camper on eBay (end time 24-Jul-11 21:06:26 BST)


 
looking at that set up ,to me it seems rather top heavy .would imagine it could be a bit of a handfull when windy  also i may be wrong but i wouldent have thorght the proton has that good a payload may be well on its limit


----------



## Delboy (Jul 18, 2011)

Agreed!


----------



## keeflester (Jul 24, 2011)

*Love them*

We love them, we're on our second one already.  We bought a cheap old demountable and bodged it to fit our 4x4 Ranger pick-up.  That went all over Spain, Portugal, France, Belgium and the UK and gave us a great deal of enjoyment. Up and down the Pyrenees, through Andorra in the snow, two trips through the Picos de Europa.   It was very basic, 2 ring and grill, submersible pump cold water, no loo or shower and a fold-down bed, so when we knew we liked wilding we got rid and spent 11k on a nearly new luxury Northstar; permanent bed, blown air heating, three-way fridge, hot and cold running water with separate boiler and hot tank, inside and outside shower, proper toilet, double glazed windows, winterized, all the goodies.  We love it, our most recent trip was 3 weeks spent mostly crossing the high passes in the French and Swiss Alps.  Not unstable since most of the weight is kept low down and forward.  I added rear airbags to my truck to assist in carrying roadstone and building materials for my work.  This makes the ride even better for the camper, but it was OK without them anyway.  Ours has electric jacking legs with a remote control box.  This makes demounting so quick, (10 mins) and mounting, (20 mins single-handed).  The legs can be lowered when parked to help with levelling and with all the feet grounded the whole rig is stable in stormy weather.  Fan-bleddy-tastic.:dance:


----------



## MOS (Mar 5, 2012)

mandrake said:


> looking at that set up ,to me it seems rather top heavy .would imagine it could be a bit of a handfull when windy  also i may be wrong but i wouldent have thorght the proton has that good a payload may be well on its limit



Nope thats what i thaught so i drove it and brought it, more stable than our romahome and mounts demounts in ten minis truck does 35mpg bit less with camper on ,and the wind dosent bother it as you would think


----------



## Viktor (Mar 5, 2012)

Much better option I would have thought than buying a Smart Car and towing it behind you...but it's what suits each person and what you are happy with isn't it...if you need a pickup to use as a pickup they why own a MH, pickup, and a smartcar when this solution works.


----------



## vindiboy (Mar 5, 2012)

we had a de-mountable for several years, it was built by Foster Day and was on a Sierra  Pick up, 1 Tonne we loved it, toured France in it a couple of times, this was in the days when we were working, we used to use the  rig weekends, and on return home on Sunday evenings we dropped the  Camper part off in our Garden and  my wife used the Truck for work, she was a District Nurse at the time and all her patients loved to see her arrive in the Pick Up, I rode a Motor bike  to work in those days and the arrangement worked very well for us.It was very easy to mount and de-mount the  Camper part and the Sierra truck was  a dream to drive,  I cannot understand why De- Mountables are not more popular.


----------



## vindiboy (Mar 5, 2012)

Asyou can see, De-mountables can be made very cheaply.


----------



## vwalan (Mar 5, 2012)

hi in the truck world we think  all boxes as being demounts . build a nice box that suits you .put it on a suitable truck . these days mitsubishi .isuzu .iveco daily all small high capacity trucks . in several years time you can get the box lifted off and put on your next truck. a simple demount system is available if you need to change it more frequent . its the way forward . few hours and most boxes can be off . you can get demountable truck systems that are down to just minutes .i used to drive white arrow trucks easy to demount pick up the next about 5 mins.


----------

